

Artificial AI-Our experiance with AWS Mechanical Turk - adatta02
http://shout.setfive.com/2008/11/20/artificial-artificial-intelligence-our-experiance-with-mechanical-turk/
A quick write up of our experience using Amazon's mechanical Turk service.
======
adatta02
sorry for not making it clear - the bitmaps all ready had text inside of them
so we were basically looking for OCR.

------
gojomo
(Assuming the original author is either the poster, or will be reading
this...)

I don't quite understand the task; "transcribe these [image] labels"? Do the
image bitmaps already have textual labels inside the picture, so you
essentially need OCR?

